# May Fiber Swap - Show Them Off Here!



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Starting a new thread for folks to show off their goodies received in the fiber swap!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

LOL - I didn't participate but I certainly want to lend some support. NEED PHOTOS FOLKS!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I may be slow getting things in the mail, but I'm first in here!! Yay!!!

It may take two posts for this. I'll assume it will, and post accordingly. 

Two groups of roving, in colors I love (especially PURPLE!), and grape Kool-aid, which I'm going to DRINK!











AND


Okay, I've tried three times to get this picture in here...and it won't go!! <stomping foot here> What's wrong??? 

Well, I went in and reloaded it under a different name, and it did just fine! HA!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

and ???

and ???


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Some raw Corriedale/possible Rambouilett cross.










Look at the close up...see that CRIMP!!!! Yummy!











I'm happy-dancing!!!!!!

Meg


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

oh that does look like some rambouillet i have here crimpy!

Somerhill (Lisa) fullfilled my COLOR craving!!










which cracks me up because most of the goodies i sent her are natural colored 

Andrea


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Isn't that the fun of a trade? You get something totally different from what's in the stash!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Anyone else??

Any one??

I know there are late shippings, but come on!! I'm dyeing here (pun intended!)


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm a real puter dufus and can't figure out how to post a picture.....
Anyhow, I'm hoping this link will work.......

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2560433283/


Starting top right, green mohair, bamboo, red/black/white roving (wool, I think) and last but not least....silk hankies! I've NEVER spun silk before....went to google to find out how! The method seems straightforward enough. 
Now to just finish up the alpaca I'm working on, so I can get at it.....to color before or after spinning......THAT is the question...!:banana02:

This has been fun!!! Thanks everybody :dance:


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

The green is about half wool/half mohair (in places - it varies), the red/black is wool with about 15% mohair (courtesy of the Sheep Shed Studio ).


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I've got the green over half spun up. This has been good for me cause I've been in a spinning slump. I'll post pictures as soon as it's yarn....lol


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's my stash additions from Meg!










These are the Romney batts.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

And more Romney, washed with the lanolin left in. I'm picturing it overdyed (did I get that right?) with pink.










This is Q-tip's fleece, a Corriedale/Border Leicester Ram Lamb Fleece. It's sooo crimpy! Meg, I don't know why you apologised for the tiny bit of vm in it. It seems invisible after the Poopy Polypay.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I haven't met them, but I think I'm in love with Fern and Meadowsweet!

These are Meadowsweet's raven curls.










And these are Fern's locks.










These are going to be so much fun to learn about and work with! I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow!!

Got my package from OceanRose tonight!! Just what I needed after a 30-minute deep tissue massage (bartered with raw milk!)

Beautiful CVM batt - you won't believe how soft this stuff is~

handdyed superwash merino ... I've never spun superwash before. Definitely will be combining with some DorsetXHampshire I have and making some socks!~

Carded white Icelandic lamb. I agree O.R. YUM!

What I've been having fun with is some dyed Rambo locks (green, purple, red & orange). O.R. threw it in as a bonus with the note she can get it carded without it nepping because it's so fine.

I took my combs to it and it's wonderful!!! Also put some on the drum carder, r-e-a-l s-l-o-w and used a burnisher also - yup, neps. Although they will be great for my 'ugly batts' along with the short fibers left on the combs. Also made a couple rolangs on my hand carders. Not too bad

The fiber I am treasuring, my absolutely favorite of them all is 8 oz batts of Border Leicester X Wenslydale. Long, luscious locks, talk about luster and sheen and just the right amount of lanolin. A nice fine/medium micron count. 

Love, Love, Love it all! Thank you very, very much Heather!!!

All the fibery goodness:










CVM:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Superwash Merino millends. Hand dyed and glitzed up!











Alpaca/Merino/Silk Blend "Blush" from Annie in MN 
Gorgeous colors, reminds me of the Peace rose with just a hint of yellow with the soft pink.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

White Icelandic lamb fleece:










My favorite!!! Border Leicseter / Wensleydale X


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

This one I'm already having fun with!

Heather noted on the card included with this: "Ramboullet - Hand Dyed - I can not card this without neps it is sooo fine. 7 oz bonus to see what you can do with it or throw it out!"

What a challenge!!











Had my Viking combs right there ...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful Cyndi! That Blush batt is gorgous, enjoy playing.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Looks promising:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Three prep types. Top - Drum Carding, Bottom Left- Hand carded, Bottom Right - Combing


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Pretty!! You know I'm gonna come over and touch it, don't you?


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow!! I'm still just drooling on mine! How do you find the time???

Oh, I've been wanting to edit my posting, and it won't let me. Cloverbud didn't send Corriedale, she sent Columbian. It says so right on the card, too. 

Meg


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Cyndi isn't real...at night Paul takes her batteries out and puts them in the charger 

Honestly, she just never sits still. I can get worn out just watching her!

(where's the energizer bunny smilie?):hobbyhors


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, that would help explain it .... I'm still looking at my pretty yellow box of goodies that flwrbrd sent and _dreaming_ of _learning_ how to work it up!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Cloverbud said:


> Cyndi isn't real...at night Paul takes her batteries out and puts them in the charger
> 
> Honestly, she just never sits still. I can get worn out just watching her!
> 
> (where's the energizer bunny smilie?):hobbyhors


:rotfl::rotfl:


However, she did inspire me. Today I picked 7 different batches of dyed wool, so it's ready to card up, and I also spun every bit of the roving that Cloverbud sent me. HA!!

But I'm tired now, and tomorrow I start back working. Blech. (Not really....I like my job. I just don't want to do it Now!)

Meg


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

And that's the _only_ reason you still have Lady Copper Featherbutt



I couldn't find my batteries!!



CB, you crack me up!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The Merino/silk/alpaca


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










and the BFL


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Cyndi, is that the Woollee winder for your Sonata? It's got gears!?! I'll hafta check that out when I'm down.

Oh, yeah, Pertyful yarns, too!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

yup, that's the WW bobbins and flyer.

guess that's the only thing I don't like about the WW. Instead of $8 bobbins, they're bunches more. With the bonus check I got, I made sure I bougth 3 extra bobbins - don't know when I'll have a windfall like that again.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Well....I started on the silk hankies I got from FalconDance....
My niece and I colored them with koolaid. We thought it was gonna be disastrous...but turned out prettier than we initially thought.
I googled the method to emply......
I feel like a rank amateur.....lol My fingers fumble! For something so gossamer thin....it's tough stuff! Seems like all the time I spent workin on 'smooth and even' has gone out the window! 
I am, however, in love with the stuff! It's so shiny...and glows.
Now, I need to know, do I ply it? and does it require 'setting'.....???? Consider me, clueless in the Ozarks! lol

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Enjoy the pics. Hope you get them!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Looks great Flwrbrd! I love spinning silk but I swear even a princess who never did any work with her hands would have problems with silk sticking. I have many hankies at home that need spinning, I also have some top and some noil and all sorts of different types of silk. Years ago I took Patsy Z's silk class, boy was that a great class.

As for plying, you can do whatever you want with it. Ply it onto itself or with something else. Try cabeling it. I learned to cable on silk and boy does that make beautiful yarn.

Have fun!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

OMG, that is gorgeous spinning, Flwrbrd!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Here is the Merino/Silk/Alpaca from Heather spun up.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Received from Marchwind, will post photos soon - we close on our farm on Friday, and am in the middle of a million things that "have to be done before closing" - ugh!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I was waiting until Cathi got my box before I posted. I got my box on Friday of last week. I too will post pictures later. Cathi and I more or less agreed to take our time about delivery since we were both very busy.

Good luck on the closing!


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Who is on dialup ;-) - this is what I sent her (minus the alpaca)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've got that same place mat!


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Yaaay, finally a few quiet minutes to post! I've been packing all day - ugh. 

Marchwind sent me some wonderful fiber to play with! Unfortunately I can't seem to be able to figure out Snapfish's linking system, so here's a link to it:
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/AlbumID=234949149/PictureID=5174097868/a=134958796_134958796/t_=134958796
She sent a bit of wonderful silk noil, a bit of hemp - looks like fun, have not played with that particular vegetable fiber before - and a goodly amount of blue and yellow merino - the colors I'm doing in my new kitchen! I've already got it into the truck, I suspect that's what I'll be playing with after dark tomorrow night :sing:


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I've got that same place mat!


HAHA - Cyndi - don't we have good taste?!  I thought it set off the Black Welsh Mtn roving and the skein of merino superwash (Andrea calls it chocolate covered cherries) perfectly. The alpaca I got was on my spinning wheel bobbin, and I forgot it. Ooops. 
I think I will try blending the red and blue corriedale with the natural grey RomneyX and see how that does. 

Lisa - who is driving around with 14 very smelly BFL yearling fleeces in the back of her Explorer in hopes of getting it all skirted this weekend. :cow:


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Lisa! That is POLYPAY!!! Not Corrie ;-p Silly me for not labeling! 

Ohhh fun - skirting fleeces.... do they 'bake' in the heat??? LOL

Andrea


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Nah, they don't bake, they just release the grease


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok....I tried my first cable-ing with my first silk...ty Falcon....
Interesting effect...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2620697921/

I also experimented with feathers.....one ply bamboo, one silk...tucked feathers in...or rather tied them on. Reminded me of making flies!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2621091456/in/photostream/

Anyway, this whole thing has been fun, full of firsts....
first swap, first silk, first feathers, and first cable....lol
:banana02:


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Flwrbrd said:


> I also experimented with feathers.....one ply bamboo, one silk...tucked feathers in...or rather tied them on. Reminded me of making flies!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2621091456/in/photostream/
> 
> Anyway, this whole thing has been fun, full of firsts....
> ...


So...whose blue and gold macaw did you get feathers from? I've been saving feathers for years planning on trying to spin with them, but I never have. I do use them in my basket making, though. Now you have to share your technique! (please )


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm priviledged to live with 5 parrots....Jenday conure, senegal, yf amazon, timneh grey...and a glue/gold macaw!
I'm usually picking feathers OUT of my wools and yarns. But, after reading on ravelry about spinning with feathers, I decided to give it a try..and started collecting small body feathers and down feathers, as they're moulting really well right now....
I'm not sure if I actually used a technique...lol...the down feathers spun right up into the ply....dint really have to do anything ....on the others...I wound the silk ply around the shaft tightly before moving on down...it reminded me of tying flies...
I'm hoping I have enough yardage in it...to enter it into the fair...
we shall see...:sing:


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Nah, they don't bake, they just release the grease


Cyndi - that ain't all they "release". :help:
They also give off the most interesting "aroma". HEHE

I've got the pile down to 8 more fleeces. I've been doing one each night after work. I save the really curly locks from along the backbone to wash and dye in rainbow colors. I did a batch of blue/lilac/periwinkle; one with fuscia/yellow/orange; and the latest is orange/russet/purple. 

A friend is coming over tomorrow to learn to skirt and also see if I can help her with the tensioning on her Traveller. 
Lisa


----------

